# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Easy-Unlocker  EUBOX SAMSUNG tool update : End of brute force for infineon phones 9-7-2011

## hassan riach

Easy unlocker samsung tool update : End of brute force for infineon phones 
*** Follow us with more exclusives ***  *+ Added code reader for old infineon models till now only was possible using bruteforcing (EUBOX EXCLUSIVE)* :
We created own loaders for make this possible and here is the result : 
L770 example : 
15:45:48 - Sending BootLoader..
15:45:48 - Analysing Simlock Structure.. Please Wait..
15:46:05 - Phone model: SGH-L770
15:46:05 - Firmware: L770XXHE4
15:46:05 - Imei: 35543402009XXXX 
- Unfreeze: 14789632
- Unlock Network: #7465625*638*12345678#
- Unlock Sub Lock: #7465625*782*12369874#
- Unlock SP Lock: #7465625*77*12369874# 
+ Fixed problems starting up program in some computers 
+ New bootloaders added   
Stay tunned more is comming this week 
download link : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
EUBOX TEAM 2011

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## انورمون

بالتوفيق

----------

